# Need help, Oilers.



## boxcarmj (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi! I need some oilers to go into the end of ½'' shaft. Can anyone give me a link where to find them? Thank-you, MIKE.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you looking for a simple oil cup or the fancy glass cups?


----------



## 1hand (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=23

Matt


----------



## GOOFY063 (Nov 1, 2010)

were can a person find the little ball valve oilers? i would like to install some of those on my x2
thanks goofy


----------



## itowbig (Nov 1, 2010)

is there a build of one of these somewhere here . i thought i remember seeing one some time ago :bow:


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 1, 2010)

Goofy,
Mcmaster Carr has the ball seal oil fillers. I have seen them other places as well but don't rember where.
Bottom of page 2178.
http://www.mcmaster.com
I tried to link, but link takes you to the wrong page.
Gail in NM


----------



## GOOFY063 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks GailinNM just what i was needing. Thm:


----------



## boxcarmj (Nov 1, 2010)

GailInNM, these are the ones I want also. Thank-you MIKE.


----------

